# Large freighter 'Full City' aground off Lagesund after storm (video)



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> A Chinese-owned freighter is leaking fuel after running aground near Lagesund off the Norwegian coast.
> 
> The accident happened during stormy conditions overnight. The “Full City” was carrying more than one thousand tonnes of fuel.
> 
> ...


http://www.euronews.net/2009/07/31/grounded-vessel-leaks-fuel-off-norway/


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The ship is leaking alot of oil, endangering the local environment...

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/s...orwegian-coast-leaking-oil-20090731-e4lb.html


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

In these "enlightened" and "non-judgmental" times are we allowed to ask how such a well defined feature as the south coast of Norway crept up on this vessel, apparently unseen?


----------



## steveno (Jul 24, 2009)

is it called ..gps?


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Another ship sank with all hands in the same storm, so I am guessing the weather had a hand in the grounding of 'Full City'.

'Langeland' sank, stone carrying freighter...

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=28307


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

*tot tom*



Geoff_E said:


> In these "enlightened" and "non-judgmental" times are we allowed to ask how such a well defined feature as the south coast of Norway crept up on this vessel, apparently unseen?


 the captain must have had tom tom upside down?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Warm bridge, comfy chair, television screens, a sure recipe for a sleep, it is for me especially when the motor racing is on!!


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

had worrying time off Norway's west coast in foul weather once when main engine failed and this on large new LPG ship, Norway flag. Not necessarily gps or comfy wheelhouse. !
tim


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It just seems amazing in today,s shipping world how many accident's are caused by someone falling asleep on the Bridge whether it's groundings or collision's. Like yourself Tim we had problem's on a new ship on the run up to Narvik, put down to a design problem with the v/v stem lubrication system it was BANG< BANG, all stop, everybody down below fortunatly the weather was not to bad.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The authorities are struggling with the oil spill from 'Full City'...

http://www.earthtimes.org/articles/...attle-to-stop-norwegian-oil-spill-spread.html

Seems the ship suffered engine failure during the storm, the weather hasn't really calmed down alot either, which is hampering the oil problem.


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The fuel leak from 'Full City' is now apparently under control...

http://www.cctv.com/program/worldwidewatch/20090803/100671.shtml


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

The Captain of 'Full City' has been charged over the oil spill...

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKTRE5723WA20090803



> OSLO (Reuters) - Norwegian police on Monday charged the Chinese captain of a dry bulk vessel for not warning the coastal authorities that his ship was in danger during a storm last week that led to one of Norway's biggest fuel spills.
> 
> The Chinese-owned "Full City" ship has remained grounded near Langesund since early Friday morning, when it was blown off course during a heavy storm and started leaking fuel.
> 
> ...


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Eyewitness photo's have been published of the environmental damage done by 'Full City' when she grounded last week...

http://www.naturvern.no/cgi-bin/naturvern/imaker?id=132164


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Smit International have been brought in to deal with the bulk carrier 'Full City' aground at Langesund...

http://www.maritimejournal.com/arch...smit_international_help_grounded_bulk_carrier


----------



## Brumlebass (May 26, 2006)

They now have decided to tow the vessel to the nearby port of Bamble in Telemark. Here's something from norwegian newspaper Dagbladet - including a good photo:
http://www.dagbladet.no/2009/08/14/nyheter/full_city/milj/oljeutslipp/innenriks/7653915/


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

It's good that they are able to tow her into a port, I believe I read on initial reports that when she first went aground there were fears she might be a total loss.


----------



## trsqr (Sep 18, 2009)

She was towed into Göteborg Cityvarvet a couple of days ago by two tugs. I can see her from my office window, which is right next to the docks. She's still leaking fuel and the docks have been contained, despite that some fuel can be seen on the river.

Nordby Maersk is on the dock next to Full City currently.


----------

